
And There Goes The First Month - Harj
http://mealticket.wordpress.com/2007/02/06/and-there-goes-the-first-month/
======
staunch
"At the last YC dinner Joe Krauss talked about..." Okay, that's just not fair.
Paul Graham _AND_ Joe Kraus? That's like cheating. How much do I have to pay
to have these dinners recorded and published on Google Video? I can't be alone
in being willing to pay. (Yeah..I know this is one of the big features of YC
so probably not willing to allow recording...*sigh*)

------
ced
"Allen Morgan said that people have started forgetting that building a company
takes at least 5 years." That seems awfully long. If the goal is to sell the
startup before it becomes "a company", won't the average time be quite
shorter?

~~~
Harj
I think that's the point Allen is trying to make - if you're trying to build a
sustainable company in its own right i.e. not looking to have Google acquire
it, then it takes time. For example take Facebook - they have possibly the
most viral product ever seen on the web and after two years they still don't
know what their killer revenue stream is and neither have they IPO'ed. This
stuff takes time!

------
Harj
haha "that's cheating". interesting idea re the video though i think the best
benefit from the speakers is being able to talk to them afterwards and ask
questions/generally chat about what you're doing.

